# Schwinn Truss rod frame



## johnnybentwrench (Apr 1, 2015)

Hi Everyone, Has anyone seen a truss rod frame from schwinn? I saw a truss bar schwinn last night. Darn it I meant to post this in the schwinn forum. John Los Angeles, CA


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 1, 2015)

Maybe a Welterweight?


----------



## Iverider (Apr 1, 2015)

They're classy looking bikes!



WelterWeight by VW Sightings, on Flickr


----------



## REC (Apr 1, 2015)

*Welterwieght*

I've heard of it. There's one less than 30 feet from me. It was bought as a frame/fork a couple of years ago, and is slated for a total re-do soon. It is at this stage now, and took a bit of work to get this far (and a bunch of parts!) Neat to ride, and gets a lot of questions too.

REC


----------



## johnnybentwrench (Apr 1, 2015)

This one is MINT with stormy three speed. The bike looks like its not been ridden 1953


----------



## johnnybentwrench (Apr 4, 2015)

I was able to buy the bike


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 4, 2015)

Wow, very nice example!


----------



## REC (Apr 5, 2015)

*Wow!* I think that was what mine was supposed to look like a long time ago. VERY nice. 
Mine had the same fork as this to begin with, but the earlier fork was what I was looking for - and found. If mine had been that nice to begin with, it would still look like that. It wasn't, and it doesn't - but it will soon look like I want it too. I went for the coaster brake look except with 2 speed Bendix automatic laced into a set of S-5 wheels. 

Is the brake cable clip on the chain guard still intact? My donor guard was broken and had a hole drilled in it - I presume for a zip tie to hold the cable. The donor guard was replaced with a different one without a clip, and the other one went back to the girls bike from which it came (another project now!) Interesting part was the brakes were not on the welterweight anymore either. Nor was much else other than the cable guide and the seized cable wheel, and the rotted out seat frame.


----------



## johnnybentwrench (Apr 5, 2015)

The clip is intact.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Apr 5, 2015)

Very cool!


----------



## johnnybentwrench (Apr 13, 2015)

Thanks. I have posted it for sale. i would trade for a new world pre war in the same condition


----------

